# cooling suggestion?



## wacksonjackson (Feb 27, 2008)

hi, i recently bought a new CPU for my machine the high end AMD black edition clocks at 3.2ghz, now when i brought it i picked up another fan and asked them aswell wether this fan would do to cool this CPU and they said yes BUT i have a small problem the fan and heatsink pushes the air down in my case and right onto my graphics card (Nvidia 7900GS) causing it to reach massive tempreature i think i got to 110 degress just idleing and im a keen gamer!! so at the moment i currently have a external fan blowing directly onto my graphics card cooling it
so my question to you is can u suggest a fan to fit my motherboard (MSI K9VGM-V should fit AM2 slot) BUT so it will push the air up towards the side panel or left towards my case fan!!

i can supply pictures if this is confusing...

many thanks

oh and i have a micro atx case i would like to avoid buying a new case if possible


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

If your CPU fan is blowing away from the motherboard, try turning it around so the cold ait blows over the CPU.


----------



## wacksonjackson (Feb 27, 2008)

right being the compete idiot i am it wasnt my CPU its just my graphics card overheating badly (air was flowing from the CPU to grpahics card so i assumed so)

got any suggestions for that??
i cant find a way to get air onto it apart from with a big external fan and its the underside of the card so putting an exhaust fan there will just make it hotter (i tired) but i do have one underneath where the GPU fan is

im thinking maybe just buy a new case and getting some big fans would be good??


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

General Case Cooling Suggestions:

> CPU/Heatsink fan blowing down on the heatsink.

> Fan in read pulling hot air out of case

> Fan in front pulling cool air in to the case

> Any top fan pulling hot air out of the case (heat rises)

> Any side fan pulling cool air in to the case


----------



## wacksonjackson (Feb 27, 2008)

right ermmm my case isnt very good! i cant have side top or front so i think basically my only option is to get a new case isnt it!?!?!?!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That can be a solution. However, I am not saying all these have to be done, these are just options that you need to explore. What I always use in my personal computer is Antec 3 speed fans and run them on the slowest speeds. I use the 120mm fans and have one in the back and one in the front. Have never needed to place others to keep things cool. Therefore, I would say one front and one rear are basic. Everything else is up the the user to decide what is best.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

wacksonjackson said:


> hi, i recently bought a new CPU for my machine the high end AMD black edition clocks at 3.2ghz, now when i brought it i picked up another fan and asked them aswell wether this fan would do to cool this CPU and they said yes BUT i have a small problem the fan and heatsink pushes the air down in my case and right onto my graphics card (Nvidia 7900GS) causing it to reach massive tempreature i think i got to 110 degress just idleing and im a keen gamer!! so at the moment i currently have a external fan blowing directly onto my graphics card cooling it
> so my question to you is can u suggest a fan to fit my motherboard (MSI K9VGM-V should fit AM2 slot) BUT so it will push the air up towards the side panel or left towards my case fan!!
> 
> i can supply pictures if this is confusing...
> ...


I have a 7800 GS and it idle's at 45-50C, hits about 70 under a full gaming load. GRanted it has a 120mm fan aimed right at it. Unless your case is REALLY mis-designed, a G70 GPU shouldn't run anywhere NEAR that hot.


----------

